# webvisu slider input als trigger für verarbeitung in Codesys 3.5 bzw. E!Cockpit



## apalme (6 November 2017)

Ich möchte auf ein user input via Slider bzw. Schieberegler eine Verarbeitung starten. 

Leider hat das Element Schieberegler keinen Trigger, um auf eine Veränderung der Position - und damit der verknüpften Variable - zu reagieren.

Im Projekt gibt es ca. 120 Schieberegler, die einzelne DALI-Dimmwerte setzen können und diverse Gruppenschieberegler (Master Slider), die mehrere Schieberegler - und damit DALI-Dimmwerte kontrollieren.

Ich könnte natürlich einen Array definieren, in dem die Dimmsollwerte geschrieben werden. Durch Vergleich der Sollwerte des letzten Zyklus mit dem des Aktuellen könnte im Falle einer Änderung eines Wertes ein Schreibvorgang an die entsprechende DALI-Adresse erfolgen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das Problem eleganter und effizienter zu lösen ist?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## apalme (8 November 2017)

Noch keine Antwort, na gut..
Dann biete ich selbst mal zwei weitere Optionen an:

1.) Nutzung des Visu Value Change Handlers (siehe Codesys Store). Hiermit wir jeder User Input identifizert und verarbeitet. Leider funktioniert das Beispielprogramm bei mir nicht - wie diverse andere Beispielprojekte aus dem Codesys Store. Ausserdem scheint der Handler für das gegebene Problem ein ziemlicher Overkill zu sein. Sollte jemand den Handler erfolgreich nutzen, wäre ich allerdings für einen Hinweis dankbar.

2.) Nutzung ein unsichtbaren Feldes, das dem Slidern unterlegt wird. Über eine MouseOver Aktion wird eine Variable geschaltet, die den Dimmbaustein aktiviert. Eine zweite Indexvariable  verknüpft den Slider mit der richtigen Sollwertvariable in der Sollwertmatrix, die dann auch am Dimmbaustein anliegt. Diese Variante lässt sich einfach realisieren und als Template mit der Indexvariable als Parameter schnell mehrfach in der Visualisierung nutzen.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (20 November 2017)

Hallo apalme,

ich würde den aktuellen Wert mit dem vorigen Wert des Masters vergleichen und bei Ungleichheit die anderen "Slavewerte" anpassen.
Ich habe dir mein Beispielprojekt angehängt.


----------



## apalme (23 November 2017)

Danke für den Tipp!

Ja, so hatte ich das dann auch schon gelöst, allerdings noch ergänzt um die Möglichkeit, einzelne Slider dem Masterslider zuzuordnen bzw. wieder davon zu trennen.


----------

